# I need a garage...



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

Thought I'd just pop up a few pics of my haul, including my new mode of transport for some of it courtesy of Father Christmas!
















I know it's nothing compared to some of you but I'm on a budget & have more than enough for my needs!

I also have my Nilfisk Centennial and Karcher wet & dry in the shed. The rest lives in the corner of the bedroom! Mrs JJ0063 is very understanding 

Cheers

Jordan


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nice set up mate, it soon starts taking up space when you get the detailing bug:thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I had to buy an extra shed - no room in my tiny garage. Mrs GE is nowhere near as understanding :lol:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice collection, were are you buckets from?


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

shane_ctr said:


> Nice collection, were are you buckets from?


eBay I believe, Mrs JJ got me them


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

JJ0063 said:


> eBay I believe, Mrs JJ got me them


Can you see if she has a link please


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in the same boat! Got one of them Stanley boxes the other day, kitted it out then realised there's nowhere to put it so it's under the dinning table 

Under the stairs is still rammed with stuff, thought I'd get more in the Stanley box lol


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Item number : 171310096722


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks bud


----------



## Ahsan (Dec 17, 2013)

lol ... totally understandable... the boot of my Almera presents a similar story..


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Had to upscale!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

good idea:thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice upscale...where did you get the box from??


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I got it in B&Q, they are on offer at £78 currently. 

I could do with a second to be honest as my Karcher wet & dry, and the Nilfisk are in the big shed at the bottom of our 200ft long garden! Might look out for a used one on gumtree or something as £78 for a box is steep!


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Had a sort out today & fitted a shelf.




Ironic as it's been a month since I washed the car! Shameful!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm still getting over the last time she got hold of me buying more products.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

So I've reinforced the shelf, fitted some 'scene' tape and had a sort out. Just need a couple of baskets to keep brushes/air freshers in.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I had to evict everythin out of the cloak room for mine haha


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

what colour is the car? ive never seen that colour before and i love it


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

lcfcdan said:


> what colour is the car? ive never seen that colour before and i love it


Thanks mate!

It's 'Barbera Red'


----------

